# Confused with ranks.



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

So I see that some of, well basically all of you guys, have ranks under your name ranging from Recruit, to a staff member with General. How does one like me get a rank and/or advance in ranks? Also, hello from the very warm Alaska.

I also see that some and I think most members have sort of like badges under their name, such as Crimea_river. I see ones such as ‘D-DAY’. Is there any reason to this or what they are for? And can they be earned?





What I mean by badges lmao.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 16, 2018)

Leutnant said:


> View attachment 522220
> What I mean by badges lmao.


The badges are given for group builds, where participants all build models with a common theme. I'm not a modeller so don't have those badges.

Regarding the ranks - as you participate and post useful stuff on here you'll get 'promoted'. I'm not too sure exactly what the algorithm is. Some members attain specialised ranks, given by moderators for some reason or another.


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh alright, thank you. I’m just getting back into modeling, and hopefully by the end of the year, I’ll have my first completed WW2 model. All my models so far have been with my father, and not related to any war.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's more info: Modellers Wanted! Group Build Invitation

By the Way - your posts are coming though in blue, bold, italic, underlined and struck-through text. Are you clicking on the formatting buttons at the top?


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

Yes, I am using the formatting buttons. Am I not allowed to? I didn’t see any rule against it..


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)

Of course you are allowed. But using the way of formatting your text is less readable. Just please stop using of the Strike-through setting. Also the colour of the font can be the default for that purpose.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 16, 2018)

All welcome here


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 16, 2018)

No, nothing wrong with it, but particularly the strike-through makes it difficult to read.

I didn't know if it was deliberate, or there was something going wrong.


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

*Oh, alright, sorry, lol. I didn’t think I could use strikethrough but I did it anyways just to see. I guess I can’t. Not like I give two f* ks or not. Doesn’t really matter to me, so I won’t rant about not being able to use it 😂.*


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 16, 2018)

So I can do this strike-through or not by selecting and deselecting the button above


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

*From what I understand of what Wurger said, we cannot use it..*


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 16, 2018)

Leutnant said:


> *From what I understand of what Wurger said, we cannot use it..*


No, you _can_ use them, but formatting like bold or underlining are best for emphasising a particular point, or word.
Strikethrough is best used when you want to deliberately show that words have been removed, but you want someone to know what words have been removed. It doesn't get used very often.


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

*Oh, I understand now. Thank you, lol.*


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> No, you _can_ use them, but formatting like bold or underlining are best for emphasising a particular point, or word.



Exactly. 

Also, have you read my post #6?



Wurger said:


> Of course you are allowed. But using the way of formatting your text is less readable. Just please stop using of the Strike-through setting. Also the colour of the font can be the default for that purpose.



Additionally I have edited your signature and the About section. Now your text is clearly seen. I would suggest giving up the underline option too.


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

I saw that you edited it. I was about to do it when I got the alert that you had done it. 😂


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)

OK. No problem for me. Regarding the green text of your signature.. it looks good but you may omit the underline setting there . I would suggest using of bigger size for the font . I would say one or two points more.


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

Gimme all the points you can! I’ll put ‘me to use *possibly*.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)

OK. I have set the font size for the siggy as the "4". The "6" seems to be too large while the "3" too small. So if you want you may set it at 5 as well. But the current size looks good to me.


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 16, 2018)

*Thank you! I like it!*


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)

My pleasure.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2018)

Welcome.

Get involved and everything will move on up...


----------



## parsifal (Dec 17, 2018)

Welcome. Opinions will vary, but for me, using caps means you are shouting . Bolding can suggest you are angry or upset' underlining can mean that you have raised your voice.

italics can be taken to mean the words are not yours.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2018)

So now that's all cleared up,
let's start thinking about the Next Group Build ay?!
PTO, Pacific Theater of Operations 1937 onwards and includes China!
So think about what to build, get it together and join in.
Best thing is.......... no experience necessary.
We'll all chip in and help when needed.

Just sayin... PARTICIPATE!!!!! yep, I raised my voice!!!!


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol. Thank you for the welcomes. I have this kid for WW2, but I ran out of tamiya extra thin cement, and it should come in within 2 weeks. After this, I’ll do a plane model. Btw, this kit I’m trying to make, is nearly 3 times my age.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2018)

As for ranks, we have a somewhat confusing thread about it:
MEMBER'S RANKS


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 20, 2018)

*How much money do I must pay to get the rank “General der Flieger?” Seems like a nice rank I would like. *


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2018)

You have to be here for a long time and contribute and be involved in a nice way. 

Oh and maybe use normal fonts in stead of bold ones


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 20, 2018)

I mean, if you count the years I used this site as a guest without an account, it would be quite a bit. Maybe 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2018)

Nah, try 10+


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 20, 2018)

*Um, I might not be around then. Time fly’s when your a kid and not having fun. *


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 20, 2018)

How about the rank matching my name? How hard must I work to get the “Leutnant” rank? 🤔


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2018)

Well, you are working toward it, 
but you are dragggging things out.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2018)

It takes time, it all takes time............................................. and patience.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2018)

Marcel said:


> As for ranks, we have a somewhat confusing thread about it:
> MEMBER'S RANKS


Confusing thread? No such thing here. All are threads are straight to the point, never deviating from the original topic

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Confusing thread? No such thing here. All are threads are straight to the point, never deviating from the original topic


Absolutely!

"The Speed of Dark" thread is perhaps the forum's best example of a concise, straight-forward thread if there ever was one!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> "The Speed of Dark" thread is perhaps the forum's best example of a concise, straight-forward thread if there ever was one!


No No I beg to differ the "Color Pics for a Model I'm Building" Is the most concise and certainly straight-forward thread.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Confusing thread? No such thing here. All are threads are straight to the point, never deviating from the original topic


I would say we don't have anything other than confusing threads...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> I would say we don't have anything other than confusing threads...


There was nothing confusing at all, in the "Breaking News" thread...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> There was nothing confusing at all, in the "Breaking News" thread...


Fair, maybe we have one or two threads that aren't confusing...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2018)

You're confusing meeeeeeeeeee!
What ranks?
Color pictures. where?????


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm confused.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2018)

And now....a ninja squirrel

​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)

I would say that's a gang.,


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2018)

What rank is that squirrel ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2018)

Has anyone seen my #2 Robertson Screwdriver? I can't find it.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2018)

It's next to the Johnson left-handed hammer, surely .............


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2018)

Different drawer....and don't call me Shirley!

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> What rank is that squirrel ?


Ninja Sergent Major...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> What rank is that squirrel ?



Sir!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2018)

Found my screwdriver.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 23, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Found my screwdriver.


Intact and functional with proper OJ/vodka ratio?


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 25, 2018)

I just read all this and I can’t bloody stop laughing 😂


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2018)

Leutnant said:


> I just read all this and I can’t bloody stop laughing 😂


There's plenty more threads where that will happen...


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 26, 2018)

And I got a new pot of invisible blue paint as a gift................................


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2018)

So it's blue then!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 26, 2018)

Well i think the paint is blue


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2018)

You better test to confirm what shade of blue.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 28, 2018)

I tried it on a pane of glass, couldn't see any difference.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2018)

Well if the window is sky facing maybe it's sky blue...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2018)

.....and if its ground facing its green blue


----------



## Marcel (Dec 29, 2018)

If you're blue than probably you started celebrating the new year too early.


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 3, 2019)

Happy late new year!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 3, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> I just read all this and I can’t bloody stop laughing 😂


Welcome to the leuny bin!


----------

